# First Time Lab Results



## ColonelPotter (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this community. I had thyroid labs run for the first time due to symptoms, and had an ultrasound today which I'll hear results of tomorrow (doctor noticed I was swollen). I don't have a diagnosis yet, but it's obviously some sort of autoimmune condition (hashimoto's or graves), but the very low TSH is throwing me off. Any ideas/discussion is welcome. I'm very new to this world of thyroid and feel a bit over my head. By the way I'm 33 and female. Thanks!

TSH - 0.09 (iu/ml) (0.27-4.20)
Free T4 - (1.64 ng/dL) (0.93-1.70)
Free T3 - 3.9 (pg/mL) (2.0-4.4)
Reverse T3 - 18 (ng/dL) (8-24)
T uptake (TBI) - 0.88 (tbi) (0.80-1.30)
Anti-Thyroglobulin Antibody - 719 (iu/mL) (<115)
Anti-Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody - 280 (iu/mL) (<34)


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If your not on any thyroid meds your labs show you are hyperthyroid.

What are your symptoms?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Frees actually look okay, although your reverse T3 is a little high. Your antibodies are ridiculously high, though. Definitely push for a thyroid ultrasound to see what's going on physically; antibodies can make TSH look off, so I wouldn't worry too much about that result (it doesn't mean you're hyperthyroid). What kind of symptoms are you having?


----------



## ColonelPotter (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for your responses. I just recently had an ultrasound done that showed 4 nodules, one of which they said looks slightly concerning. I'm getting a Radioactive Iodine Uptake test done in about a week to determine a diagnosis.

Overall, my symptoms are more hypo than hyper, but I know those lines can blur. Mostly just lack of energy, the "wired but tired" feeling - my mind is always racing but my body has no energy. Panic, OCD, depression, dry skin, hair loss, all that stuff.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

could be either or both at the same time....

sounds too cruelly familiar..........

good luck.......


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm glad you're having the uptake test done. Make sure to get hard copies of the ultrasound report and uptake results, it's your right as a patient. Do you know the size of the nodules they saw?


----------



## ColonelPotter (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for your responses again. That's a good idea to get a copy of my results, I'll be sure to do that. My nodules are apparently over 2cm.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Those are big enough to biopsy, so definitely make sure to ask about that.


----------



## ColonelPotter (Dec 19, 2017)

Okay I got the results of my RAI uptake, and I'm confused. I have an autonomous thyroid soaking up most of the iodine and causing more hormone to be produced - so its the nodule, not my thyroid. He wants me to think about removing that half of my thyroid the nodule is on. He also said I was hyperthyroid due to the nodule, but that I also have Hashimoto's.

I'm not a fan of removing the thyroid or having RAI treatment. I definitely want to focus more on fixing what is causing all this to happen (autoimmune issues), and see where that gets me. I didn't think I could be hyper and have Hashimoto's at the same time? Or maybe I'm just in a hyper swing and I toggle? I've always suspected hypothyroidism, but maybe the autoimmune response has been attacking it so much over time, it's turned into more hyper/hypo toggle?

I made an appointment with my regular doctor (who tends to side on holistic treatment) about getting labs done for iodine and selenium deficiency, food allergies, and celiac disease.

Any other ideas? Thanks so much for helping me along here, its so easy to feel lost!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can absolutely be hyper and have Hashimoto's. Thyroid diagnoses aren't always cut and dry. In advanced stages of the disease, you can be hyper and hypo at the same time.

There is no known cure for autoimmune thyroid disease. There is no known cause for which we can treat.
There is no known, effective treatment. 
There is some management of the disease, but you should be prepared for a surgical solution or RAI. Management is most effectibe when caught early. Usually when you have a hyper/hypo combo - either simultaneously or through a swing back and forth - it means your disease has progressed significantly and you have to get more aggressive. I fully support everyone's right to explore "natural," dietary, and vitamin/mineral/supplement pathways but I also want to present what I consider to be a more realistic outcome (based on my experience and the experiences of many, many posters).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Also, you should seriously consider a biopsy of the nodule.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He wants me to think about removing that half of my thyroid the nodule is on. He also said I was hyperthyroid due to the nodule, but that I also have Hashimoto's.


Remove the entire thyroid - you will never feel well until you do. Stabilizing on thyroid replacement hormone with 1/2 a thyroid will be difficult


----------

